# [HU] Allando hiba emergelesnel

## saynos

Sziasztok!

Van tobb gentoo-m is, es altalaban az emergelesi folyamatok gond nelkul lefutnak. Az egyik desktopon(pont az otthonin) van egy allando problemam: ha nagyobb csomagokat emergelek, vagy tobbet egyszerre, akkor szegmens hibara hivatkozva, vagy egyeb mas (esetleg no error message) hibaval elszall az emergeles. emerge --resume -val ha visszaterek, akkor az esetek 90%-ban tudja folytatni, de a maradek 10%-ban nem. AMD 2000+cpu, 768Mb ram, 80G ide hdd, abit nf7s2g lap. Nehany pelda, melynel rendszeresen elszallt (2x 3x-i frissitesnel:)

Mono, mozilla-firefox, gnome-vfs, gnome-os nagyobb  csomagok. 

- memtest volt, kb 10oran keresztul, hibat nem jelzett

- vinyocsere volt,

- emerge --sync szokott lenni,

- emerge --regen szokott lenni, 

- kernel csere volt,

- portage upgrade szokott lenni,

 *uname -a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #1 PREEMPT Sat May 27 13:29:27 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ GNU/Linux

 

 *cat /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

CHOST meg lett valtoztatva, i386-rol i686-ra, persze volt emerge -e system, de elotte is csinalta. 

Kerem akinek van otlete, tippje az segitsen. 

Koszi! Saynos.

----------

## saynos

Peldaul, ezt most dobta ki forgatas kozben:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> 
>   ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile
> ...

 

Aztan --resume vel siman tovabbmegy. Altalaban hasonlo hibauzeneteket ir.

Segitseget elore is koszonom!

----------

## tomiki

Hello

Ellenorizd a memoriat Pl: memtest86+ a portage-ban van.

Ha esetleg felhuztad a rendszer orajelet, allitsd vissza.

----------

## glad-Simplex

az nem lehet hogy a /var/tmp/portage es/vagy a ccache(/var/tmp/ccache) felzabalta a particiot?

Nekem az openoffice-nal fordult elo ijesmi

probald meg a "ccache -cC"-t, hatha

persze ha az egesz rendszer egy nagy particion van, akkor targytalan...

----------

## glad-Simplex

Ja, mellesleg jobban jarsz ha a USE flagjaidat egy "-*"-al kezded es csak azokat adod hozza amik

tenyleg kellenek, ill. azok a flagek amit csak egy adott csomaggal szeretnel hasznalni, mehetnenek

az /etc/portage/package.use -ba

lasd: http://hu.gentoo-wiki.com/TIPP_etc_portage

----------

## saynos

Hello!

USE flag-es tippet koszonom! 

Ami tortent: 

- Kernelcsere

- Memtest (hibamentes)

- Ennek ellenere: Memcsere 

- Emergeles kozben CPU hofok meres

- Emergeles kozben HDD hofok meres

- Helyellenorzes 

- Ccache letiltasa

Ezek utan nincs tobb otletem...

----------

## glad-Simplex

nekem van: full reinstall  :Wink: 

vagy: becézgesd kedvesen a géped, nekem bevált mikor

az alsa egyszer nem akart menni  :Smile: 

----------

## saynos

Ahh reinstall: nem jo, becezgetes marad!  :Very Happy:  Amugy mostanaba jo, max 2-re vagy 3-ra leforgatja amire szuksegem van!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## juuzer

Én k6-II-n jártam úgy, hogy a viszonylag nagyobb csomagok nem mindíg fordultak le (mindíg máshol ált le a fordítás). Nálam egy kis plusz VCore (+0,1V) megoldotta a problémát, esetleg talán még a túlmelegedés ami szóba jöhet, szóval lehet hogy arra is érdemes lenne ránézni.

(ui: saynos üdv a "világ másik végén"   :Wink:  )

----------

## hron

Én esetleg megpróbálnám újraforgatni a gcc-t, a binutils-t, és a glibc-t. Ezeknek bármely hibája okozhat ilyesmit.

Újraforgatás előtt ezek forráscsomagjait töltsd le újra. Nem tudom, 3-as vagy 4-es GCC-t használsz, az ellenkező verzióval tégy egy próbát. Ha 3-ast használsz, mindenképp ajánlott 4-esre áttérni.

----------

